# Need some serious DIKhololo help Please



## suzanne (May 24, 2006)

I sold my Dikhololo week last year . The buyer signed a Bill of Sale Contract agreeing that she would be responsible for paying all transfer fees to transfer ownership of the week from our names to hers and she would be responsible for taking care of closing and paying for all costs associated with the closing. In exchange upon receipt of funds for the sale and the signed contract I would send her the Share Block Certificate and sign off on any necessary forms that DIK needed to close the sale and transfer ownership. This was all done in a timely manner. The buyer opted to handle the closing herself with DIK and this is where the problems began. According to her she has sent DIK everything they requested several different times including giving them her credit card number to bill any and all fees to. They keep telling her that she has not sent them all the forms that they required. She sent them again along the request for copies of our passports and drivers licenses. 

I received the Levy for the MF and contacted DIK telling them I know longer owned the week and that they should contact the new owner. I gave them all her contact information. DIK emailed back said they had been in touch with the buyer and that  she still has not provided them with all the documents they need. I sent the Levy to the buyer with a note that she needed to contact DIK ASAP and get this mess cleared up. I also told her to have DIK fax her the documents that they needed while she was on phone with them. She emailed back said she would try one more time to get it cleared up and then she would consider writing the whole thing off as a loss and forget about the week.

Now I have received another levy statement from DIK with added late fees. So nothing has been done on DIK's end to transfer the ownership and the buyer is not responding to emails or phone calls from me. What do I need to do at this point? I have a signed contract and have received the payment in full for the week. The buyer has all the original documents. How can I get DIK to transfer the week to the buyer? They know from her emails and phone calls and my emails and phone calls that I sold her the week. Its just a paper work issue on their part but they won't take care of it. The person we were dealing with at DIK was Marelize Botha. My concern now is how this is going to affect our credit,  I refused to pay the maint. fees since I no longer feel that I own the week. Will DIK just take the week back? 

Any advice on how to proceed with this would sure be appreciated.

Suzanne


----------



## aliikai2 (May 26, 2006)

Well, here is another way to look at it.
If your purchaser chose to not finish their part of the sale, the unit is still yours. 

As it is still yours, you can ignore DIK and let them repo it, 
or you could pay the levy and deposit the week with RCI, and then resell the unit inlcuding the banked week. 

If it were me I would choose the latter. 
fwiw, Greg


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Greg for your help.

But is it still mine if I don't return the buyers money since our contract specified that the sale was final with no recourse and its been over a year and a half since this mess began? I guess I don't know how long is long enough for this to have been taken care of, plus I no longer have any of the legal documents, the buyer has them. Can I ask the resort for a copy of the Share Block since I no longer have it?

Suzanne


----------



## Daverock (May 28, 2006)

I was having a problem with them regarding a diff issue.  After repeated emails and no results, I wrote them a very strong email and asked for the phone number of the resort manager.  I let them know that I would not accept anything less then his phone so I could call him to straighten out the mess.  Would you believe two days later the issue was resolved.

You're dealing overthere with people who are not motivated to solve your problem and just keep passing the buck.  Until you "motivate them" you will, unfortunately, remain in limbo.

Good Luck in your endeavor.

Dave


----------



## suzanne (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dave. I did send and email to the Ms Botha at the resort. Told her we would not pay the mf's and that she knew we sold the week, who it was sold to and had all of their contact information from pervious conversations and emails between me, her and the buyer. That they needed to transfer the week to the buyer so she could pay the fees. She emailed me back said that until the buyer and I complied by sending all the documents and proof of payment of the transfer fees ( for a 4th time), she would not correspond with me further. So thats where we are at now.

Suzanne


----------



## Daverock (May 30, 2006)

It's very frustrating dealing with a resort overseas.  At this point I would suggest that you, in writing, send the buyer a note spelling out all the problems and what you have done.  Then state, in the letter, that since the buyer wanted to handle the closing and fees herself, they have absolved you of any responsibility for the closing.  You have been paid so you are not out any money.  Let the problem rest with the buyer who doesn't seem that interested in clearing up the matter.  That's her misfortune.  As for Dik, forget it.  At worst they will take back the week for non-payment and then no one will have title to it.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## suzanne (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Dave,

I followed your advice and sent letter to the buyer as you suggested. So now I will just have to wait and see what happens. My main concern is if the fees are not paid and DIK forecloses on the unit can it end up having a negative affect on my credit rating?

Thanks again for yor help, I really appreciate it.

Suzanne


----------



## Daverock (Jun 24, 2006)

Being an overseas resort, especially in SA, they will not report to the US credit bureaus so you don't have to worry about your credit report.

Dave


----------

